# Paddy's Brewery !



## Renegade (28/5/09)

Had the pleasure of going down to Paddy's Hotel on Parramatta Rd, Flemington (NSW) last night. Tried all the beers brewed in-house, and I have to say that these are spectacular examples of how beer should taste. Anyone in the area, you owe it to yourself to pop in, even for a quick schooner. And at $4 each, its certainly more comforting on the wallet than the city boutique bars. 

Hard to say what i enjoyed most (they do Pilsener, PA, IPA, Wheat, Choc Porter,and a lite beer) but I think I was most impressed with the IPA, with the awesome grain flavour. Grain flavour in beer ?! Who would have thought  

For anyone that might have been there in the past, dont judge your experiences on that - the beers are heaps better now. I will force myself down there again soon, because i still have a few free beer vouchers from the trivia night. Might even catch the head brewer next time and see if I can get some yeast !


----------



## redbeard (28/5/09)

mmmm free yeast slurry with every ipa & pale ale .... on thurs *

* 1st in 1st served
** nice beers too  Good work Gerard ! nice ipa & pale ale !


----------



## Josh (28/5/09)

redbeard said:


> mmmm free yeast slurry with every ipa & pale ale .... on thurs *
> 
> * 1st in 1st served
> ** nice beers too  Good work Gerard ! nice ipa & pale ale !


I managed to get caught up with the Pilsner and talking to Gerard on my lunch break today :icon_cheers: 

Looking forward to trying some more beers in the near future.

Brewing an Ordinary Bitter tonight which will get the yeast slurry tomorrow.


----------



## Jim_Levet (24/6/09)

$4 schooners @ Paddy's & skimpy waitress to bring us our drinks!
Missed the yeast this time but we shall return 
James


----------



## BennyBrewster (30/6/09)

I was there on Saturday night at about 10pm and there was literally 5 people in the joint !?! 

Choc porter was my fav.


----------



## dpadden (30/6/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> I was there on Saturday night at about 10pm and there was literally 5 people in the joint !?!
> 
> Choc porter was my fav.



Should have come down at 12pm on Saturday Benny, there were more than that just from AHB!

Choc Porter is very nice, looking forward to many more next time when I'm not driving...


----------



## BennyBrewster (30/6/09)

Paddo said:


> Should have come down at 12pm on Saturday Benny, there were more than that just from AHB!
> 
> Choc Porter is very nice, looking forward to many more next time when I'm not driving...



yeah mate that was the plan but then i got invited to the rugby :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Gerard_M (1/7/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> I was there on Saturday night at about 10pm and there was literally 5 people in the joint !?!
> 
> Choc porter was my fav.




That is pretty good numbers for a Saturday night. If they have the band playing the joint is empty by 10pm!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## barls (1/7/09)

next friday should be fun, im taking my work there. ill post the outcome.


----------



## schooey (29/7/09)

Was lucky enough to be working in my own state this week and made it to the big town today with a mate from Darwin. we decided to make Paddy's the lunching venue, and I have to say I'm glad we did!

We met Gerard poking around his baby on the way in and struck up a convo. Gerard took us to the taps and gave us some samplers of his work. First was his unleaded, very impressive flavour profile and body for the light beer it is, I didn't mind it...

Next up we had his Pils.. Really great malt backbone and a very clean finish. a nice easy drinking Pils you could have a gallon bucket of and then line up for another... Next up we had a sample of Gerard's IPA. A little different from your run of the mill big hopped IPA with some grassy notes from the Fuggles. Gerard mentioned that it's maybe been in the keg a little too long, but I didn't mind it anyway.

Lastly was what I reckon is Gerard's signature beer, The Dark Horse (an incarnation of the Dirty Angel). Wow! I tried this beer in Warrnambool last year and liked it, but I think this version may even be better. If you're in Sydney, do yourself a favour and get out there just for this beer alone.... most impressive. I was really pissed that I chose to drive because we both could have settled in for a session of this at $4 a schooner

By the way, the steaks were bloody great too! A 500g rib eye cooked to perfection on the bone with fresh salad and pasta for $20

Cheers for the hospitality, Gerard, and for an insight into your beers and plans for the brewery, much appreciated and this satisfied customer will be spreading the word and back for more


----------



## Gerard_M (29/7/09)

schooey said:


> Was lucky enough to be working in my own state this week and made it to the big town today with a mate from Darwin. we decided to make Paddy's the lunching venue, and I have to say I'm glad we did!
> 
> We met Gerard .. Really great Wow! do yourself a favour and get out there just for this alone.... most impressive.
> 
> Cheers for the hospitality, Gerard, and for an insight into your beers and plans for the brewery, much appreciated and this satisfied customer will be spreading the word and back for more



Good to see you enjoyed your afternoon :icon_cheers: 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## syd_03 (31/7/09)

Just noticed on their website that Gerard has finally organised the brewery showcase he talked about back on the tasting day in May. It's on the 10th October from noon, 14 taps, 9 breweries I believe; correct me if I am wrong Gerard. 

I missed the tasting night last weekend sorry Gerard, how did it go? I will be there in October though, and I'll bring my dad, it is his birthday that day.

On a different note how long do you expect the new bolter to be on tap?

Cheers Jason.


----------



## Pumpy (31/7/09)

I like Gerards beer it was a good night,

Barls was a hoot 

Pumpy


----------



## barls (31/7/09)

Pumpy said:


> I like Gerards beer it was a good night,
> 
> Barls was a hoot
> 
> Pumpy


it was a damn good night, 
thanks goes to gerard for the lift home.
btw im still in trouble for that night.


----------



## Gerard_M (31/7/09)

syd_03 said:


> Just noticed on their website that Gerard has finally organised the brewery showcase he talked about back on the tasting day in May. It's on the 10th October from noon, 14 taps, 9 breweries I believe; correct me if I am wrong Gerard.
> 
> I missed the tasting night last weekend sorry Gerard, how did it go? I will be there in October though, and I'll bring my dad, it is his birthday that day.
> 
> ...



Not just 9 breweries, but 9 brewers pouring the beers!

The Dark Horse will be on tap until we get through 10 kegs, that might be sooner rather than later. It is in the side bar or bistro bar at the moment, but it will be moved on to the front bar week after next & the Wheat will have a holiday.
Cheers 
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M (5/8/09)

I think this worked!
Cheers
Gerard 

View attachment Brewers_Market_Festival.bmp


----------



## Gerard_M (3/1/10)

OK a bit of an update on what is on tap at Paddys for those that may be passing our way.
Choc Porter, Pale Ale, & Pilsner as always. The IPA is back & slight change to the grain bill seems to have worked nicely. The Unleaded (2.9%Alc/Vol) is back by popular demand, this time around it is fermented on a German Lager yeast, probably my favourite beer to drink during the brew day. 
Our Summer seasonal for 2010 is The Ginja Ninja, 4.8% Alc/Vol Ginger Beer. 
The Dark Horse is gone for now, it might comeback around Easter or closer to May. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## T.D. (3/1/10)

Great to see the IPA again GM! It tasted pretty awesome last time, think I might have to get out there and sample the new and improved version!


----------



## Duff (3/1/10)

Hey Gerard,

Where can I buy Paddy's beers in bottles?? When will 1st Choice stock them??

Cheers.


----------



## Gerard_M (3/1/10)

We have done some test bottling over the last few months, with very good results. I tasted all the bottles & they were in great shape. As soon as I get permission I will start bottling a few for take aways from our Bottle shop. We may sell some over the net too, as people are always eager to spend way too much money on ordinary beers on the net. I wonder how much we can gauge out of them for some good beers!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## bum (3/1/10)

Probably not much if you use the word "gouge" in the advertising.


----------



## Gerard_M (3/1/10)

ooppss, looks like my spelling isn't what it once was. I meant gouge, & in a pretty big way!
Bring ya money with ya, bye now!
 

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## bum (3/1/10)

Wasn't having a go at the spelling.

Anyone else made a mental note to not ever give this bloke any money?


----------



## T.D. (3/1/10)

:lol: The only mental note I made was that his sense of humour is a bit more active than yours!  

BTW, GM is this serious? I would be stoked to get paddys beers in bottles. After oh so many disappointing trips to the bottlo over the christmas break it'd be nice to get something a bit different, and better!


----------



## dpadden (3/1/10)

T.D. said:


> :lol: The only mental note I made was that his sense of humour is a bit more active than yours!



+1 lighten up Bum it's the silly season after all.

Gerard will get plenty of my hard earned if/when the bottles are available....


----------



## Jim_Levet (5/1/10)

Gerard, that's great news about the possible bottling of Paddy's beers, as is the option of getting them online! I'll be buying my fair share that's for sure! :beerbang: 

Cheers,

James


----------



## .DJ. (5/1/10)

bum said:


> Wasn't having a go at the spelling.
> 
> Anyone else made a mental note to not ever give this bloke any money?



Where is the :clown: emoticon?


----------



## Gerard_M (6/1/10)

TD, good things don't happen in a hurry so by the time everything gets sorted such as labels etc I reckon it won't be before Easter. We will probably bottle the Pale Ale, Porter & Pilsner for now, just 100 litres per batch in 640ml's. As there is a different licence required to sell via the net, we will not look at that option, just over the counter sales will do for now.

barl's is organising a bulk buy already so be sure to send him a PM & get on the list early!

I must apologise for the sarcasm that I used in an earlier post. I should have realised Victorian's don't have much when it comes to a sense of humour, I just didn't realise some of them had learnt to read!

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## barls (6/1/10)

i am????
if i must then, ill email you gerard and get more details closer to the release


----------



## .DJ. (6/1/10)

Bulk Buy! Awesome!

I'm only getting in on this if Chinese Hops are used in the beer!!


----------



## T.D. (6/1/10)

EVERYBODY loves a bulk buy!!!


----------



## dpadden (6/1/10)

Gerard_M said:


> I must apologise for the sarcasm that I used in an earlier post. I should have realised Victorian's don't have much when it comes to a sense of humour, I just didn't realise some of them had learnt to read!
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard



GOLD :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (6/1/10)

Gerard_M said:


> I must apologise for the sarcasm that I used in an earlier post. I should have realised Victorians don't have much when it comes to a sense of humour. I just didn't realise some of them had learned to read!



Fixed. 

No worries.

I guess those lessons really paid off!


----------



## Gerard_M (19/1/10)

Duff said:


> Hey Gerard,
> 
> Where can I buy Paddy's beers in bottles?? When will 1st Choice stock them??
> 
> Cheers.




Bottling has been knocked on the head for now, but Paddy's Gold Medal winning Pilsner will be making it's way to a few pubs in the CBD.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## T.D. (19/1/10)

Any word on which pubs yet GM?


----------



## Duff (19/1/10)

Gerard_M said:


> Bottling has been knocked on the head for now, but Paddy's Gold Medal winning Pilsner will be making it's way to a few pubs in the CBD.
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard



Nice. There's 2 pubs in our 'CBD', the Central and the Courthouse. Which one will it be at??


----------



## Gerard_M (19/1/10)

Duff said:


> Nice. There's 2 pubs in our 'CBD', the Central and the Courthouse. Which one will it be at??



Brett
If you aren't living in Sydney then you are just camping out!
Cheers
Gerard

I made sure I typed that slowly as I know the Victorians can not read fast!


----------



## wessmith (19/1/10)

Gerard_M said:


> Brett
> If you aren't living in Sydney then you are just camping out!
> Cheers
> Gerard
> ...



You're a cruel man mate.

Wes


----------



## Pumpy (19/1/10)

Gerard_M said:


> We have done some test bottling over the last few months, with very good results. I tasted all the bottles & they were in great shape. As soon as I get permission I will start bottling a few for take aways from our Bottle shop. We may sell some over the net too, as people are always eager to spend way too much money on ordinary beers on the net. I wonder how much we can gauge out of them for some good beers!
> Cheers
> Gerard



Gerard ,

I better send over the ultimate drinking machine Franko Thursday for the bottlo test .


pumpy


----------



## Gerard_M (7/5/10)

Our latest seasonal beer is now on tap, Old Regret - 5.8% alc/vol - Old Ale (formerly known as The Dark Horse)

This is a strong Dark Ale. Rich mahogany coloured strong dark ale with tints of toffee and raisiny, blackcurrant dryness. English grown Goldings hops lend a distinctly floral hop flavour in the background.

We were going to sell it at $10 a pint :beerbang: , but we don't have any pint glasses left <_< $4.20 a schooner will do us for now!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## schooey (7/5/10)

Hmm... definitely need a reason to get to Paady's now...


----------



## Brewman_ (7/5/10)

I spent years working in that area, (5 to 8 years ago) and have never been to Paddy's, hey I did not know about your beers!

Now I live in Newcastle but still get to work a fair bit in Parramatta. I will be making it a point to visit next time I am in the area.
Looking forward to it and will bring some colleagues.

Fear.


----------



## jwsparkes (8/5/10)

I'm planning to head down Sunday week I think. Quite a few of Newastle home brewers are hiring a mini bus for the day (last month was 4 pines). From the above posts it sounds like it'll be an awesome day.

If anyone frm Newie wants to join the beer bus (there will also br HB travelers - breakfast beers on the way down) let me know.


----------



## redbeard (8/5/10)

Had a pint of this recently at Harts. Very nice, easy drinkin for a dark strong beer. Hopefully a keg of this is still on for the AHB Sydney progressive conference ... ;-)


----------



## Weizguy (8/5/10)

redbeard said:


> Had a pint of this recently at Harts. Very nice, easy drinkin for a dark strong beer. Hopefully a keg of this is still on for the AHB Sydney progressive conference ... ;-)


OI, Redbeard. Careful with ur cross-posting. linky


----------



## /// (8/5/10)

Sadly the Old Regret has run out @ Harts, replaced by another dark beer. It was a tops beer, look forward to GM's next speciality ... 

Scotty


----------



## Duff (10/11/10)

I am Sydney airport about to fly out after being here a couple of days for work, but thinking about how glad I was to make to trip out to see Gerard on Monday afternoon and try his latest pilsener.

I just sent him another text message about how good it is. If you want to try what is the best Czech pils I have tried which is made in Australia, make sure you make an effort and go and have a glass.

You will NOT be disappointed. As he said, he stuffed up on the first batch as there is nothing to change or adjust. Truer words could not be spoken.


----------



## DKS (10/11/10)

Duff you've planted the seed for me to want to try a beer or two in Sydney but what a mixed up screwy thread. Just tried to read back through posts and make sense of it.You guys must be drunk.
As I'll have a very narrow window of time to sample whilst in Sydney over the next day or so I'll ask:- 
Craft beers close to the airport? Say from CBD, South to Kingsford Smith or travelling in from Southwest to airport may have an hour or two is all . 
Daz


----------



## Silo Ted (10/11/10)

Duff said:


> I am Sydney airport about to fly out after being here a couple of days for work, but thinking about how glad I was to make to trip out to see Gerard on Monday afternoon and try his latest pilsener.
> 
> I just sent him another text message about how good it is. If you want to try what is the best Czech pils I have tried which is made in Australia, make sure you make an effort and go and have a glass.
> 
> You will NOT be disappointed. As he said, he stuffed up on the first batch as there is nothing to change or adjust. Truer words could not be spoken.



Excellent brewer. He had a Saison on tap a few weeks ago, recipe from Kirrily Waldhorn aka "The Beer Diva"  It was pretty fantastic until the yeast settled out of it a few days after my first taste of it. Read somewhere in the pub that day about Gerard going over to Cz earlier this year to get on the brew gear, maybe at Urquell.


----------



## Duff (11/11/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Read somewhere in the pub that day about Gerard going over to Cz earlier this year to get on the brew gear, maybe at Urquell.



And his time spent at Urquell has really paid off with his new pilsener.


----------



## kabooby (11/11/10)

I was in a few weeks back and tried "The Diva".

I had a sip and asked the lady who poured my the beer if it was a Saison and she wasn't sure. Certainly tasted like a Saison.

Great beer

Kabooby


----------



## Silo Ted (11/11/10)

kabooby said:


> I was in a few weeks back and tried "The Diva".
> 
> I had a sip and asked the lady who poured my the beer if it was a Saison and she wasn't sure. Certainly tasted like a Saison.
> 
> ...



:lol: I know what you mean. I specifically asked for the saision, knowing it was there, and she jumped for the seasonal tap. When I stopped her and again asked for the saision, she had no idea what I was referring to . But you are right, the Diva is the saison


----------

